# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  các anh giúp em bài tập C này với

## thuthuy7794

nhập vào số nguyên n, kiểm tra nếu n không phải là số tự nhiên thì đề nghị nhập lại, sau đó tính và in ra màn hình cho biết tích các số tự nhiên từ 1 đến n (1*2*3* ...*n) có tận cùng bao nhiêu chữ số 0.
ví dụ: tích các số từ 1 đến 12 có tận cùng 2 chữ số 0

----------


## thuyduong

bạn à, bạn phải nói rõ là dùng cái gì mới đc hay
là c++, c# hay là vb hả bạn?
mỗi cái có 1 cách khác mà bạn?

----------


## chiendhv

*bài tập chưa có người giải!*

ừ minh mún sử dụng ngôn ngữ c để làm bài này
về ý tưởng thì mình vẫn chưa hiểu lắm
member nào có ý tưởng hay thì giúp mình với
ở đây mình chỉ cần thuật toán trước đã chứ code thì không quan trọng lắm!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
tớ đăng bài đc 4 ngày rùi đó thế mờ vẫn chưa tìm dc người tài giúp đỡ!!!!!!

----------


## vanthi1991

mình gợi ý cho bạn lấy ý tưởng nhé.

việc kiểm tra có phải số nguyên hay không thì quá đơn giản. bạn có thể dùng kiểu tập hợp để kiểm tra. (ví dụ: a thuộc tập số nguyên thì true ngược lại thì false, ...)từ 1 đến 9 thì chắc chắn có 1 số 0 nè. (tại vì chỉ có 5 nhân với 1 số chẵn mới có số 0)từ 10 đến 19 thì sao nhỉ?!như vậy thì cũng khá rõ rùi nhỉ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## haphuonghoang

*bài tập admin đâu cứu em lần nữa*

hihi thạkk anh nha!
nhưng cho em hỏi thêm?
ví dụ nhập vào 10 thì nó phải in ra là 10=1*2*3*4*5*6*7*8*9*10
anh có thể trợ giúp xem
em dùng vòng lặp dùng nhưng muốn in ra như thế nhưng mãi mà chưa ra anh ak?

----------


## chanhedu76

dùng for thì mình cũng gợi ý thêm bạn thế này.


```
s=1;
for (i=1; i<=n; i++)
{
s=s*i;
printf ("gia tri tich:%d=*%d", s, i);
}
```

chang biết có phải không nữa, nhưng mình hi vọng có thể gợi ý thêm cho bạn,

----------


## nguyenducchung

làm như ban trananh in ra sẽ ko đúng đâu.
bài đếm số chữ số 0 của n!là 1 bài rất quen thuộc. quan trọng ở đây là xây dựng thuật toán để có thể tính đc nhanh với n rất lớn.
vd: code ngắn gọn sau tính đc với n lớn cỡ 10^9, nếu muốn lớn hơn thì chắc phải chuyển sang lưu trữ kiểu xâu.


```

[color=#000000][/color][color=#ff8000]#include <stdio.h>#include <math.h>[/color][color=#0000bb]void main[/color][color=#007700](){ [/color][color=#0000bb]unsigned long  i[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]dem[/color][color=#007700]; [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]" nhap n:"[/color][color=#007700]);  [/color][color=#0000bb]scanf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"%ld"[/color][color=#007700],&[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]); [/color][color=#ff8000]// in ra theo yeu cau cua ban //  ban chi nen in ra khi n <30 thoi, neu n lon hon thi bo di dung in ra [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"%ld!="[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]); for ([/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]<[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]++) [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"%ld*"[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]); [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]"%ld"[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]); [/color][color=#ff8000]// dem chu so tan cung bang 0 [/color][color=#0000bb]dem[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]0[/color][color=#007700]; for ([/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]1[/color][color=#007700];[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]<=[/color][color=#0000bb]log[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700])/[/color][color=#0000bb]log[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]5[/color][color=#007700]);[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]++) [/color][color=#0000bb]dem[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]dem[/color][color=#007700]+[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]/[/color][color=#0000bb]pow[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]5[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]i[/color][color=#007700]); [/color][color=#0000bb]printf[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#dd0000]" so chu so tan cung = 0 la:%ld"[/color][color=#007700],[/color][color=#0000bb]dem[/color][color=#007700]);}[/color] 



```

việc in ra màn hình theo yêu cầu của bạn 10!=10*..*1 mình cũng viết trong chương trinh rồi. nhưn việc in ra là ko quan trọng, bạn chỉ nên in ra với n nhỏ thôi, còn nếu muốn nhâp n lơn thì bỏ mấy dòng code in đó đi ko lai tràn màn hình

----------


## baoquyen3005

*thank*

cám ơn dehin nha! bài tập mà bạn đưa cho rất chính xác

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

các bạn giúp mình viết một class trong c++ tính tổng, hiệu, tích, thương hai số phức đi! mình chưa biết gì về class, xin một bài để tham khảo! thanks trước nhé!

----------


## nguyendangvan

em có bài tập này nhưng chưa biết phải viết chương trình thế nào.mong anh em trong diễn đàn giúp em nha!
chuẩn hóa toàn bộ số liệu trong một file exel về một khoảng mới là [0,1] tương ứng là [new_min_a;new_max_a] theo công thức.
v'=(v-min_a)(new_max_a-new_min_a )/(max_a-min_a ) + new_min_a
với v'là giá trị mới(sau khi chuẩn hóa)
v là giá trị số liệu trước khi chuẩn hóa
min_a là giá trị nhỏ nhất của các số liệu trong file exel
max_a là giá trị lớn nhất của các số liệu trong file exel
mọi người có thể vào đây để hiểu rõ ý đồ bài làm.
http://www.beansoftware.com/asp.net-...alization.aspx
các pro viết theo ngôn ngữ c nhé .

em làm bài xemina về min-max normalization mà.thanks to everyone

----------


## thanducha

http://intelligencemining.blogspot.com/2009/07/data-preprocessing-normalization.html#comment-form
đường link này chi tiết hơn nè.mong anh em giúp cho!thanks to everyone.

----------


## tuboi

http://intelligencemining.blogspot.com/2009/07/data-preprocessing-normalization.html#comment-form
đường link nay tham khao thi hợp lý hơn anh em ơi.chỉ nhin mấy cái khung là cũng đủ hiểu rồi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

